# If something happened tomorrow...



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

how long would it take you to get prepared? In a meaning of, of course ur stocked up, but what would be the first steps that you would take? I'm sure we've all seen the disaster video of an earthquake with the guy grabbing his bug-out bag as the house starts to go down. That's kinda what I'm looking for on some more ideas of what everyone else is doing.

I'm really set on being prepared. Our food isn't what I would like it to be and I've still got a few things that need to be picked up more for luxury.

So if something happened tonight and the power and phones were cut off, how easy would it be to adapt? The last thing you seen on the tv was telling you to stay calm and don't go anywhere.

This is what we've done in several situations, whether it was snow storm or tornado taking out power.

Well first things first for us: LOCK the doors, get flashlight and grab the gun and ammo. Pull the blinds and shut down rooms of the house. Everyone camping in the living room (the kids always love that). We've got a poster board radio that I bought when I was in high school and it picks up better signal than my weather band. Walk by and flip that on for music or news. Couple candles lit or oil lamps. Pull the water bucket out from under the kitchen and bathroom sinks, set in sinks. Lids off toilets and a DO NOT FLUSH rule is announced. The coleman duel fuel stove and fuel also resides under the kitchen sink. Pull that out for supper or boiling tea. Easily replaces the electric griddle on the counter. Time to sit down for a board game. lol!

Now we live in the country and we've also got a generator, but we wouldn't use it til absolutely necessary (which would just be to get more water). By experience, we've made it 4 days without power in a snow/ice storm and could have went plenty further WITHOUT getting into any stored supplies besides fuel for the stove.

So my question is...How quick is your lockdown? Have you thought about it, or even shut the power off and did a run down with the kids? Please share.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Wind up the wind up flashlights.
Fill the tub with water.
Add water to the chemical toilet.
Turn on the weather channel if power is still on and the site up.
Check on the internet for information.
The weather radio is always on, but would turn on an AM/FM windup radio for suplemental info
Double check the weapons
Add any last few items to the game cart in case bug-out is called for.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Other than the drought, I'm prepared. There's nothing I can do about the lack of rain. Now that the economic downgrade has happened, the US is going to slide down hill very quickly. It's going to be a wild ride.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully there would be a forewarning of sorts....Can bug in or bug out. Have somewhere to go, actually several somewheres I can go. Have generation for fridges and freezer. Have minor solar at the retreat.

As long as the crazies don't come looking, I'll hang out at the house for the first bit. Protection is always in place. 

Would contact the kids to see where they stand and what's going on where they are at.

Then sit tight and pay attention. 

Jimmy


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We live in our remote bug-in location, off-grid and so forth, so we're set. But if it's a world-falling-apart scenario we'd be expecting kids/grandkids to start showing up. We'd be making sure there was warm food simmering on the woodstove for when it's needed.

We have bug-out buckets, which are 2-gallon buckets with airtight lids. Each one contains enough supplies and food for one person for one month. We don't plan on needing to bug-out, but if something does force us to, we just need to grab those and go.

If if looked like a long-term, nasty situation we'd have every able-bodied person out cutting firewood while it's still safe to operate something noisy like a chainsaw. That way when everyone is out of gas and a motor running would be like an advertisement that we have supplies, we'll have plenty of wood cut, giving us all time to build up muscles while we start using hand saws and other hand tools.

I'm not sure it makes sense to worry about having generators or keeping a car running after an EMP. Will it be safe to run a generator or drive a car when no one else can? 

Lord willing, none of us will ever go through more than several days of storm-cleanup and related power outtages. It'll be a lot worse and a lot harder than we imagine, if things really HTF big time.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Jimmy24 said:


> Hopefully there would be a forewarning of sorts....
> Then sit tight and pay attention.
> 
> Jimmy


 I think you may have had your for warning 16 minutes after you made the post.market down 634.76


----------



## Halfcrazy (Feb 14, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> I think you may have had your for warning 16 minutes after you made the post.market down 634.76


Yep it is not looking good is it?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Stop, gather what info I can and then evaluate.

Without knowing as many details as I can get some actions would simply be wasted time and energy. 

Now I don't mean try surfing for 3 hours and calling everyone you know, but checking a couple of quick sources, flip TV on, emergency radio, news radio, etc and see what is known, if it's being advertised or not. Is it localized or widespread? Has there already been a reaction? Information will be key to effectively executing any plans you may have.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

ashley8072 said:


> I'm sure we've all seen the disaster video of an earthquake with the guy grabbing his bug-out bag as the house starts to go down.


I have not seen this. May I have a link?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have something called a "Water Bob" that fits in the bath tub. It holds a bath tub's worth of water and it's something you can close shut so the water stays pure. I'd fill that. I'd empty the big garbage cans from outside and fill them with water and a little bleach. I wouldn't drink it but it would be good enough to use to flush toilets for awhile.
We have kerosene cooking stoves but only one gallon of kerosene right now so that would be a serious problem. We don't have kerosene heaters right now either. I know which kind I want but Home Depot doesn't have them in stock yet. We'd be in serious trouble come cold weather.
We'd take out our shot guns and get our ammo. We'd have them loaded and ready in case we needed them. One member of our family would stay up nights guarding the place and one during the day.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> I have not seen this. May I have a link?


Found it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, we wouldn't be very happy but it's what we have been preparing for so we would just begin the transition to "Little House on the Prairie" mode. Or maybe just as far back as "The Waltons."


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I would run around in circles, screaming, "Oh my God we are all going to die".

Well, I thought that was funny.................:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Well, we wouldn't be very happy but it's what we have been preparing for so we would just begin the transition to "Little House on the Prairie" mode. Or maybe just as far back as "The Waltons."


:melikey:

I'm alright with either one ... Thanks for the smile!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I would run around in circles, screaming, "Oh my God we are all going to die".
> 
> Well, I thought that was funny.................:2thumb::2thumb:


:lolsmash: :2thumb:


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> I would run around in circles, screaming, "Oh my God we are all going to die".


You wouldn't believe how many people I know that would be doing just that. lol! People look at me funny when I tell them that I've got more than a 3 month supply of anything. Even when we show up at the storm shelter all wearing loaded backpacks, they act weird. But we're the ones with the flashlights and games, snacks and more. lol! (we share a storm shelter with my parents next door)


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I would run around in circles, screaming, "Oh my God we are all going to die".
> 
> Well, I thought that was funny.................:2thumb::2thumb:


LOL
well most in my family would be freaking but I am pretty certain I would be calm.
I have prepared my fam as best as I can and well, having a spouse who thinks I am over the top on preparedness I think we would be ok over all.
I don't have nearly enough batteries and a few other things that are not super essential but needed anyway.
One thing I have worked hard to do is connect with locals and have bartered alot for things. I know where to find fresh milk and eggs from several sources and have made good enough friends with them that I know I can count on being serviced well.
Same for local game and such as I am not a hunter. Just a good cook and gardener. lol
My two youngest who are 11 and 9 would fare better than the others as they really trust me and I constantly talk about being calm collected and run drills with them every so often.
so yeah, if sudden something happened I think we would be ok for a good bit.
:2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> I think you may have had your for warning 16 minutes after you made the post.market down 634.76


Oh yeah, watching that, but I look for a rebound/bonce for a day or two. It will have to have several days like that in a row and have the auto system kick in before I really start worrying. Remember 911....hell the senate wants to investigate S&P...

Jimmy


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Well, we wouldn't be very happy but it's what we have been preparing for so we would just begin the transition to "Little House on the Prairie" mode. Or maybe just as far back as "The Waltons."


It's funny you mentioned a tv show as something to use as a tool. I've watched the entire seasons of Jericho from front to back many many times. Therefore, I have lots of salt. haha


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I like Jericho also. I don't think I've seen them all and I'm sure I haven't seen the first episode so I don't know how it all got started.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

If ur on Netflix, it should still be on there. I was disappointed with the ending though..

I've also been known to play oregan trail again for chuckbox content list.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Yeah, I like Jericho also. I don't think I've seen them all and I'm sure I haven't seen the first episode so I don't know how it all got started.


Spoiler alert... Nukes!

Then again if you've seen other episodes you've already figured that much out. Check out Netflix... they're on there. We just finished the first season. Should be done with the second in another month or so. It's a few of the later episodes in season 1 where you really start to figure out how it started and what is going on outside of the obvious on screen stuff. Go back and get the first and then watch in sequence.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ashley8072 said:


> I've also been known to play oregan trail again for chuckbox content list.


:lolsmash: love that game!

Your OP is a good reminder for me. I've been focused on financial collapse, and my preparations for the more basic power outage, etc. type of event has gone by the wayside. Not that the two aren't related, or have related elements to them - but I need to get back on track for overall preparedness, not just financial collapse preparedness.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

ashley8072 said:


> If ur on Netflix, it should still be on there. I was disappointed with the ending though..


No Netflix. I'll have to check and see if Fios has it archived.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

In place for the past 11 years and ready for the past three years.....with water by gravity from a creek (for free) I got it made in the shade.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> :lolsmash: love that game!
> 
> Your OP is a good reminder for me. I've been focused on financial collapse, and my preparations for the more basic power outage, etc. type of event has gone by the wayside. Not that the two aren't related, or have related elements to them - but I need to get back on track for overall preparedness, not just financial collapse preparedness.


I see the two as being related. I believe that we're going to see hyperinflation that causes a total economic collapse. The dollar loses its status as the world's reserve currency. The Fed starts QE4. Price levels double every month. Electric companies shut down service because nobody can afford electric bills that are 10x or 100x what they used to be. Desperate people take down the wires so they can sell the copper to buy food. I expect that we're going to need ways to heat our homes and cook our food that are different than what we have today.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

It would be prudent to first discover "what" had happened/ is happening, where it is happening and to what degree, is it likely to affect me and in what ways, and how long before it does. Knowing that would dictate what my reaction would be. 

I'm not a "bug out" fan. All my stuff is here. Why would I leave it and the security of my preparations to become a refugee at the mercy of whoever sees me? If you live in a location that you think will become too dangerous to stay in, therefore you plan to bug out, you really should get out to a safer area now. Being caught on the road or slogging through the forest on foot is NOT the place to be!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

BillS said:


> I see the two as being related. I believe that we're going to see hyperinflation that causes a total economic collapse. The dollar loses its status as the world's reserve currency. The Fed starts QE4. Price levels double every month. Electric companies shut down service because nobody can afford electric bills that are 10x or 100x what they used to be. Desperate people take down the wires so they can sell the copper to buy food. I expect that we're going to need ways to heat our homes and cook our food that are different than what we have today.


Without a doubt, they are related. I just think that for me, prepping for financial collapse and all it could entail has been a little overwhelming lately. I hate feeling helpless to stop what people are doing to our economy/currency. And there are so many facets to an economic collapse, like what you mentioned. I think if I can get back on track for natural emergencies, those might be more manageable (not necessarily easy, but more manageable), and they'll still help me get closer to being prepared for an economic collapse (since there are so many related aspects).


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

if you bug out, who will you be with? how will you know who to trust? how will you know where it is safe?:scratch and when you run out of supplies what and where will you find more? and if you bug out to a special place how do you know that it will still be there?:dunno:
in one movie I saw the family left the city and hit the road. they found a group of people that took them in because the father had medical training. when they realized the type of people they where with they had to "escape" to leave. :surrender:
I know who my friends are and who I can trust HERE. i know where to get food(my garden if it will grow). I know where water is and how deep if I need a well. if I bug out I will still plan to return if I can.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Everyone has to work with whatever their situation is. Some people can't move away from populated or dangerous areas right now; areas that will become dangerous in a SHTF situation. Some people are lucky enough to live where they probably won't have to bug out. Certainly that would be a nice situation to be in.

However, I wouldn't get too comfortable and confident that any place is infallable and that you'll never have to bug out. We live in such a place, but still prepare for the possibility of having to bug-out because unforseen things can happen. 

Sure, all our supplies are here, and the garden, and we have water, and we're hundreds of miles from any real population centers, and we don't want to have to bug out and don't really expect to have to. It would be scary to be among those fleeing or trying to find a place to survive. I certainly don't feel smug all holed up here in my 'bug-in' location. It actually makes it harder to think of having to bug out.

My heart goes out to all those people who will have to bug out, whether they have a pre-established place to bug-out or will just be taking their chances. It will be a dangerous time. For those of you who could face that, I hope you have, or get busy getting one ready, good bug-out bags.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I think whenever the SHTF, we'll all by flying by the seat of our pants. We'll have to make decisions we didn't think we'd have to make. We'll face issues we've never even thought of.

As a newbie (relatively speaking) it feels overwhelming at times. At other times I can pause and be pleasantly surprised with how much we've been able to accomplish just doing a little bit one day at a time - it does add up. 

I just have to keep reminding myself - just keep working one day at a time...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Well, we wouldn't be very happy but it's what we have been preparing for so we would just begin the transition to "Little House on the Prairie" mode. Or maybe just as far back as "The Waltons."


 Little House and Walnuts had family and a community of people who could take care of themselves.
We have a nation full of welfare citizens and others who live off boxed and fast food.
Half are criminals in one way or the other. 
They will be headed for your place soon as the cities are gone.They will have robbed every gun and pawn shop in the county for weapons.
I'll say it again,we are all as safe as the one world community we have become.America and the safty is allowed its people is gone forever.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Community is key. I don't care if you are sitting out in the middle of Montana with a mountain of supplies and every gizmo known to man, if you and your family are alone and isolated, you are a sitting duck. 

Whether its a block in your neighborhood, a village, a small town, your church... whatever. Working together as a community is the best insurance for survival and recovery. What is just as important is that the community be homogeneous - sharing the same values and belief system. Unfortunately, the affliction of "diversity" will make it more difficult in many areas and will work to split a potential community effort.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, Jezcruzen, you're right. The people around you are important and it'll take all of you working together to get through whatever happens. Even here in the middle of Montana (well, we don't have the mountain of supplies or gizmos! *drool, drool*, would be nice though! lol) we have neighbors all over through the woods. Sure, they're half a mile away, but on our four mile stretch of gravel road off the county road there are about a dozen homes. We all plan to look out for each other, work together on projects, guard the road, whatever it takes. 

In any neighborhood or area there are probably people with a variety of skills and ablitities, not to mention tools or equipment. The strengths of each can balance the weaknesses. 

And I agree with goshen's line of thought, about flying by the seat of our pants. As prepared as any of us think we are, I think we'll be faced with things we won't feel ready for.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> Yes, Jezcruzen, you're right. The people around you are important and it'll take all of you working together to get through whatever happens. Even here in the middle of Montana (well, we don't have the mountain of supplies or gizmos! *drool, drool*, would be nice though! lol) we have neighbors all over through the woods. Sure, they're half a mile away, but on our four mile stretch of gravel road off the county road there are about a dozen homes. We all plan to look out for each other, work together on projects, guard the road, whatever it takes.
> 
> In any neighborhood or area there are probably people with a variety of skills and ablitities, not to mention tools or equipment. The strengths of each can balance the weaknesses.
> 
> And I agree with goshen's line of thought, about flying by the seat of our pants. As prepared as any of us think we are, I think we'll be faced with things we won't feel ready for.


El Correcto, Gypsysue.

I would like to offer one additional observation - the "S" has already "HTF". No need to wait for it any longer. Its just in slow motion currently, although it will tend to speed up and slow down repeatedly as it moves along.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I would like to offer one additional observation - the "S" has already "HTF". No need to wait for it any longer. Its just in slow motion currently, although it will tend to speed up and slow down repeatedly as it moves along.


This is true, because I think we're on a no-return path and although it speeds up and slows down, the momentum is always the same direction.

The dress rehearsal is almost over.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

As the old saying goes........Get ready for the worse and hope for the best... part of your preparations should be YOUR MIND ....... don't really hope that everything will be ok or you will entrap yourself in your own mind.

As a veteran of seven wars for five countries the first thing that I did before going into a field was to think of myself as already being dead......an old Sgt told me to think about what was going on as if I was in a room watching tv where I was simply the main character.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I would pause for about 10 seconds and stare into space.... ..... then I would shout "FINALLY!".

Then a few minutes later my mind would catch up to my emotions and I would think to myself.... "Oh shit, what am I going to do now!".

I would probably try to get the heck out of where I am now unless it was already so bad that buggin out was suicide. I would have about 1250 miles to drive (to reach my desired destination) which means gasoline would have to be obtainable for me to do that.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd say we're pretty set. As others noted, assess the situation and degree of SHTF then act accordingly.

The biggest things that would bother me would be the time it takes to get the wife and kids home from work and school. I found I act earlier then others as Mrs. Zoom was the first one out of her office and the kids the first out of daycare when 9/11 happened. _I had them recalled once United 93 crashed in PA. I watched that plane fly directly over our house 5 minutes before it crashed (as I knew it's flight path and altitude were way off since there's a beacon nearby and there's never planes that fly the route of that plane)._

Staying at home or heading to the secure BOL which is only a tad over a mile away would depend on the cause of SHTF. Nothing really needs to be purchased or prepped as both locations are ready.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I remember when the planes hit the Twin Towers, we were on our way to a gas station in hubbys old POC truck, single cab packed with 4 of us. Not to mention in the city, over 60 miles from our home. Within minutes of it happening, there were lines and lines as far as the street went, at the gas pumps. We were COMPLETELY out. No way could we make it to another station. We had to wait about 30 min in line. About the time that we pulled up to the pump, my MIL called and told us what happened. I wish I had started really prepping then, rather than just here and there. But I was 19 when that happened also...i coulda cared less. Now with a family and so much more going on, I'm pushing into high gear to cram everything in at once.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

bczoom said:


> I'd say we're pretty set. As others noted, assess the situation and degree of SHTF then act accordingly.
> 
> The biggest things that would bother me would be the time it takes to get the wife and kids home from work and school. I found I act earlier then others as Mrs. Zoom was the first one out of her office and the kids the first out of daycare when 9/11 happened. _I had them recalled once United 93 crashed in PA. I watched that plane fly directly over our house 5 minutes before it crashed (as I knew it's flight path and altitude were way off since there's a beacon nearby and there's never planes that fly the route of that plane)._
> 
> Staying at home or heading to the secure BOL which is only a tad over a mile away would depend on the cause of SHTF. Nothing really needs to be purchased or prepped as both locations are ready.


Y'all are out in Somerset county? I'm just a county away in Cambria. :wave:

I was in 8th grade when 9/11 happened. We stayed until Flight 93 crashed and than we were evacuated. I was in Clearfield county at that time. Two counties away but better safe then sorry. The whole East coast was in dire confusion and panic.

I'll tell you now I'm not completely prepared for something to happen tomorrow. My BoBs is still in the works and I'm trying to prep for more than one family. It's rough when I'm only making $8.16/hr but I'm doing what I can, when I can. At least I can say I'm more prepared then most.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm more west, close to Ohio.


----------

